# What plant develops purple flowers once it grows out of water



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Hey everyone! Does anyone know what plant grows purple flowers when it grows out of water? King Eds display tank at the front door has the plant Im talking about. Im sure somebody must know what plant that is.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

sounds like a water lily to me or perhaps a Lotus (though I believe the Lotus flower actually grows in the water and eventually rises out of the water), some kind of pic would be really helpful with this as there are a few plants it could be.....maybe you could call them and ask




-


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Its not a lotus. I took a pic on my phone yesterday. I will try to post it later tonight. Im sure someone on here has been to king eds and has seen the plant I am talking about. I have tried asking king eds what plant it is but every time I get a different answer.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

jbyoung00008 said:


> Hey everyone! Does anyone know what plant grows purple flowers when it grows out of water? King Eds display tank at the front door has the plant Im talking about. Im sure somebody must know what plant that is.
> 
> Thanks in advance


If you want some I believe they prune it every so often and sell it. Ask Ron the owner when they do it.

Chris


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

hygrophila corymbosa is likely what you saw


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I have grown a bit from a clipping from KE. Neven is right.

The description looks like this one:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=226

The leaf shape more like this one:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=238

Feel free to come by for a clipping if you want.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

that's a pretty cool looking plant, I really like version with the broader leaves.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

That what it looks like in my tank.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

gklaw said:


> I have grown a bit from a clipping from KE. Neven is right.
> 
> The description looks like this one:
> 
> ...


Hey Thanks alot. I have the plant in the first picture. Although the plant that seems to be flowering looks like it is coming from the second plant you posteded. It Looks like I have a long way to go before it looks anything like the tank at king eds tank does. In my tank I planted a few different types of ferns similiar to the ones at king eds did to hide the stems. So far it is growing really good I am just worried that the plant I planted isnt the right plant. Im still not sure. Best bet is to email creative aquatics and ask them what it is.

Thanks everyone for the info


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

It is a bit hard to tell. The leave above the water is a bit elongated. The description for the 1st does say it blooms with purple flower. Mine from KE bloom in a nice purple flower for sure.


----------

